# Dreambox problem



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of dreambox to receive some sky programmes. We cannot receive sports4 and some other channels. Is this due to dish needing realigning or could it be location. Her Ladyship is going mad as she is missing her footie.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Does anyone have any experience of dreambox to receive some sky programmes. We cannot receive sports4 and some other channels. Is this due to dish needing realigning or could it be location. Her Ladyship is going mad as she is missing her footie.


Sky Sport 4, SS News, several movie channels, Eurosport2 and about 20 or so other channels, have reception that varies dramatically depending on your exact location in Spain.

Depending on where you are, and your dish size, and your LNB type and skew, will determine if you can get those channels.

Where I am, sometimes, ironically, I have found that the smaller 1.8m dishes can receive those channels better than the bigger 2.4m dishes!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Does anyone have any experience of dreambox to receive some sky programmes. We cannot receive sports4 and some other channels. Is this due to dish needing realigning or could it be location. Her Ladyship is going mad as she is missing her footie.


OHHHH my God....lazarus rises.... where you been mate?

Sorry can't help with the dreambox... we've got "Achmed tv" we had a Romanian satelite dish installer and he pointed it at nilesat1 and we get lots of channels with the wierdest tv you ever saw( I'm still trying to work out the advert, where the car salesman comes on with a muckle{get her to translate} great sword,,,,,,

as for the footie...if you turn the sound down and go to teledeprte on Sapnish DTV you can get a lot of the matches

Willie


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

sat said:


> Sky Sport 4, SS News, several movie channels, Eurosport2 and about 20 or so other channels, have reception that varies dramatically depending on your exact location in Spain.
> 
> Depending on where you are, and your dish size, and your LNB type and skew, will determine if you can get those channels.
> 
> Where I am, sometimes, ironically, I have found that the smaller 1.8m dishes can receive those channels better than the bigger 2.4m dishes!


Thanks Sat the dish is 1.3 metres, I think looking at it from the ground. We are near Antequerra and as you say lose sky sports news etc, dont know about LNB its too high up for me.Would you advise changing LNB and if so can you recommend one please.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> OHHHH my God....lazarus rises.... where you been mate?
> 
> Sorry can't help with the dreambox... we've got "Achmed tv" we had a Romanian satelite dish installer and he pointed it at nilesat1 and we get lots of channels with the wierdest tv you ever saw( I'm still trying to work out the advert, where the car salesman comes on with a muckle{get her to translate} great sword,,,,,,
> 
> ...


Hya mate, been keeping my head down and avoiding most of he bullets, but the cannon is out tonight.Her Ladyship missed Barca being beat which was bad enough but to miss Real Madrid winning was the last straw, she is in the middle of one of her hissy fits and of course its all MY fault. To make matters worse she now wants to go to Scotland to watch them playing Spain. Can you imagine it an Englishman and Scotswoman in Hampden, and her a Spain fan, no way mate am I going there.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Hya mate, been keeping my head down and avoiding most of he bullets, but the cannon is out tonight.Her Ladyship missed Barca being beat which was bad enough but to miss Real Madrid winning was the last straw, she is in the middle of one of her hissy fits and of course its all *MY fault.* To make matters worse she now wants to go to Scotland to watch them playing Spain. Can you imagine it an Englishman and Scotswoman in Hampden, and her a Spain fan, no way mate am I going there.


YeGods man....who else do you think she would blame?

Women ask you the question, then tell you how you should answer (the really sadistic ones allow you to believe you have a choice) ...then say you're still wrong


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> YeGods man....who else do you think she would blame?
> 
> Women ask you the question, then tell you how you should answer (the really sadistic ones allow you to believe you have a choice) ...then say you're still wrong


I think I have the latter for my sins.God if I dont get this fixed soon she will commit murder and it will still be my fault.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> YeGods man....who else do you think she would blame?
> 
> Women ask you the question, then tell you how you should answer (the really sadistic ones allow you to believe you have a choice) ...then say you're still wrong



Yes!?? And whats wrong with that, seems straight forward to me ?????

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Hya mate, been keeping my head down and avoiding most of he bullets, but the cannon is out tonight.Her Ladyship missed Barca being beat which was bad enough but to miss Real Madrid winning was the last straw, she is in the middle of one of her hissy fits and of course its all MY fault. To make matters worse she now wants to go to Scotland to watch them playing Spain. *Can you imagine it an Englishman and Scotswoman in Hampden, and her a Spain fan*, no way mate am I going there.


solution... fly into glasgow airport, put her in a taxi to Hampden, get another taxi and go to the Bon Accord pub in Charing Cross in Glasgow (28 real ale pumps on the bar and right next door to the Kooh inoor curry house) 90 minutes for the match (long enough to get ratarsed, twenty five mins from Hampden to Glasgow city centre, long enough to order onion bhajis, pakora, spiced onions, a few poppsadums, pilau rice and chicken korma.)...... get her sat down and feed her......fixed


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes!?? And whats wrong with that, seems straight forward to me ?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo just what I really needed another woman giving grief.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> solution... fly into glasgow airport, put her in a taxi to Hampden, get another taxi and go to the Bon Accord pub in Charing Cross in Glasgow (28 real ale pumps on the bar and right next door to the Kooh inoor curry house) 90 minutes for the match (long enough to get ratarsed, twenty five mins from Hampden to Glasgow city centre, long enough to order onion bhajis, pakora, spiced onions, a few poppsadums, pilau rice and chicken korma.)...... get her sat down and feed her......fixed


Oh god forbid her Ladyship on her own at Hampden, it doesn't bear thinking about. Now I will have nightmares.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> I think I have the latter for my sins.God if I dont get this fixed soon *she will commit murder* and it will still be my fault.


hold that thought....... can that anger be directionalized? Weaponized?


hmmmmm ohhhh gre..... no I shouldn't think that way


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> hold that thought....... can that anger be directionalized? Weaponized?
> 
> 
> hmmmmm ohhhh gre..... no I shouldn't think that way


haha.
directionalized = me 
weaponized= remote now in bits after being used as a missile.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Oh god forbid her Ladyship on her own at Hampden, it doesn't bear thinking about. Now I will have nightmares.


My friend, by the the time you get to the far end of the bar in Bon accord, you won't be capable of thinking about anything.... armageddon would be like a rave with naked models...... 1 pump= 1 pint


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> My friend, by the the time you get to the far end of the bar in Bon accord, you won't be capable of thinking about anything.... armageddon would be like a rave with naked models...... 1 pump= 1 pint


Wish I was there NOW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Wish I was there NOW



I don't have great recall of the last time I was there.... I'm still trying to work out where the traffic cone, the policewoman's hat, a ticket for a Phil Collins concert and two cinnamon sticks came from and that was many years ago


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I don't have great recall of the last time I was there.... I'm still trying to work out where the traffic cone, the policewoman's hat, a ticket for a Phil Collins concert and two cinnamon sticks came from and that was many years ago


Probably her Ladyship on one of her eppy's.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> as for the footie...if you turn the sound down and go to teledeprte on Sapnish DTV you can get a lot of the matches
> 
> Willie


Not possible as TVE dont have Premier Lague rights for Spain this year - GOL TV and D+ have the rights..


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Thanks Sat the dish is 1.3 metres, I think looking at it from the ground. We are near Antequerra and as you say lose sky sports news etc, dont know about LNB its too high up for me.Would you advise changing LNB and if so can you recommend one please.


You might find that your dish is just too small for those signals where you are...

UK TV comes from 4 satellites: Astra 2a, Astra 2b, Astra 2d and Eurobird 1.
2a and 2b have two beams one nice and esay to recieve, the other not so easy.
2d is where the FTA BBC and ITVs are, and has a narrow "spot" beam, hence the big dishes. EB1 is generaous over most of Spain.

If you look at 

Astra 2A Footprint for Reception of UK TV in Spain, Sky tv in Spain

there are two beams on the satellite for those channels - one is a south beam - nice and easy reception on a 60cm dish over most of spain, the other, which sits SS4 and SSN, is the north beam, and as you can see the dish size increases a lot for decent reception the farther south of Spain you go.

So at first, rather than a new LNB, increasing the dish size is the first thing to look at into getting those channels....as your dish looks to be too small to get a decent signal for those channels.

An Inverto Ultra Black is the best for off set dishes these days - but the skew of the LNB is also very important.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

sat said:


> Not possible as TVE dont have Premier Lague rights for Spain this year - GOL TV and D+ have the rights..


Hi Sat, thanks, will try to understand all this in the morning. I am a complete novice and after all her ravings my head hurts. Will update you and thanks once again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El Tonto said:


> Thanks Jo just what I really needed another woman giving grief.



You men simply need organising and guidance hun!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> You men simply need organising and guidance hun!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Haha thats what her Ladyship says, you women are all the same


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Tonto said:


> Haha thats what her Ladyship says, you women are all the same


and aren't you glad


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and aren't you glad


At the moment No. I wish she would shut up about missing footie


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Simple solution: get a Sky box and card. For under £50 you can see all the sport you want.
Next week (Tuesday) Man U are playing Rangers....
Cut down your beer and curry bill by 10% and you've got your £50!
Now there's a sensible female suggestion...
Birmingham v Liverpool later today......


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Simple solution: get a Sky box and card. For under £50 you can see all the sport you want.
> Next week (Tuesday) Man U are playing Rangers....
> Cut down your beer and curry bill by 10% and you've got your £50!
> Now there's a sensible female suggestion...
> Birmingham v Liverpool later today......


They have a sky card and a box that can read the sky card!!!
The problem is in their location, some of the channels are on frequencies that their current sized dish is unable to receive...so even if they had a sky box and card they would still be unable to view Sky Sports 4, SSn and ES2....

And there are always other options (and maybe cheaper!) as opposed to Sky UK - Sky Itailia, ADMC (all premier league games in HD for around 500 euros ish for 12 months!), Al Jazeera Sports, Showtime, Tring, D+


The most cost effiecint way is to find a bar and buy a beer and watch the matches!!!!


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Simple solution: get a Sky box and card. For under £50 you can see all the sport you want.
> Next week (Tuesday) Man U are playing Rangers....
> Cut down your beer and curry bill by 10% and you've got your £50!
> Now there's a sensible female suggestion...
> Birmingham v Liverpool later today......


What is it pick on me day. I cant cut down on beer, dont drink. Cut down on curry I only have curry when her Ladyship cooks it. Please do not mention Mun U v Rangers, she is a big Gers fan and if we miss that match...... well I will never hear the end of it. So really not a good female suggestion


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, have you moved over permanently now & left the land of the wombles ?


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, have you moved over permanently now & left the land of the wombles ?


Hi Gus long time no hear.Yes we are here permanent for our sins.The land of the wombles is all behind us now, memories of freezing winters, no leccy and water off and on are where they belong thank goodness.


----------

